# "Battle of the Sexes" in Speech Class Today... Need Advice..



## A Nowhere Man (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

It sounds like the alpha males were just joking around and being jerks on purpose. They didn't take the assignment seriously because it's a stupid assignment.

I would have probably been laughing hysterically at how stupid the whole thing was. If they asked me why I'm laughing, I would have said, "I can't believe you just said that." If they asked me if I disagreed, I would have said, "Nah, you're right on the money," and rolled my eyes.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

im not sure if i would call those alpha males as they are just following each other(what do u call that? sheep or something like that...i guess it doenst matter and thats not really the point of the post anyways)

as to how u handle the situation, just say what u believe...and that applies whenever someone ask ur opinion...

if u think it will offend, be careful how u word it and be polite about it.... if ur in a situation were ur opinion would most likely piss some people off and u dont think u could handle the backlash and u cant word it in a way were u think it wont than just keep to urself...


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry you're having an awful experience with your speech class! :/

I know it's hard, but sometimes you need to speak up for what you believe in. (I did tonight, although I know it annoyed the girl I spoke out against). Some day, you'll be able to stand up for what you believe in with no trouble - but for now, take deep breathes before you do it. Remember that you're sticking up for those who are being hurt by words. 

This is probably personal, but are you taking any medication for your SA? I've been taking St. John's Wort (my doctor won't put me on anything except natural supplements) and it's really helped quite a bit. I feel calmer and more confident when it comes to speaking out. 

I hope things get easier for you! <3


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This is why I hate college students. Most of them are too young and immature to think for themselves.

They should raise the age limit for going to college...but then again, they would have to ban video games and porn.


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

I hate gender wars( thank god there not on this site lol). but anyways, if it really bothers you HAVE to let it out, I know its tough but its better than wishing you said something. most of those guys are just talking **** and don't believe what they say anyways, just trying to be kewl(like yours truly")


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Honestly i wish people in my classes would act like children. It would make me feel a lot better. Everyone at my school seems to be so mature. I perosnally have the maturity of a 15 year old so i feel so out of place.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

A Nowhere Man said:


> Some guy, our "leader", talked about his experiences and was all, "If you are a [expletive] to me, I'll be a [expletive] right back to ya!"


What an excellent "leader". :roll

Where was the teacher during this exercise? You would think that after all the generalizations and hurt feelings that somebody would step in. I don't see anything productive about an exercise like that once it passes that point.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

that sounds awful. the teacher should have done something.


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

A Nowhere Man said:


> @silentk: I don't take any medication and I kind of have an aversion to it, no offense. But thanks for your kind words and support! I hope things go well for you, too!


Well, I suppose medication isn't for everyone - and that's okay.

Don't forget we're always here to lend you a listening ear and some support if you need it! <3


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, those guys sound close minded. Sadly, ignorant people like them will always be around. Last semester, my sociology class did a similar thing except it was races and not genders. We had to write and then read the positive and negative things about races different than our own. I felt uncomfortable at how the others could judge so quickly and harshly. 

If you feel something offends you or you have a different opinion then you should speak out. Your opinion matters as much as everyone else.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

A Nowhere Man said:


> Well, before we started the guys asked the teacher about how vulgar we could get. She said that we're all adults here and that she's just going to sit back and let us do our thing.


What an incredibly mature and adult-like teacher :roll

It's hard to offer one's honest opinion when everyone else seems to be joking around, yet one's own mood is serious and sober.
I've experienced many lessons like that, and they feel completely meaningless, so i tend to tune out and doodle in my notebook instead.


----------

